# Eddy "The Man" blurb



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Starting in the 3rd paragraph, Michael Barry writes a little about EM in his diary from the Qatar Race. For me, the legend grows.

http://www.velonews.com/article/87302


----------

